# Spunto preso dal 3D uomini?



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Se ho capito bene alcuni pensano che un single possa avere un rapporto sessuale e anche più di uno con una persona sposata. 

Intanto vorrei capire quali sono i principi che distinguono le differenze nella società tra un single da una persona sposata, questo nel contesto di cui sopra ho scritto. 

Poi un'altra domanda, quindi ritenete che in un discorso con il figlio o la figlia potreste dirgli che, un rapporto sessuale con una persona sposata è concessa. e quali motivazioni o spiegazioni gli dareste se questa è per voi una concessione da insegnare? 
Forse mi sono ripetuto, ma vabbè...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene alcuni pensano che un single possa avere un rapporto sessuale e anche più di uno con una persona sposata.
> 
> Intanto vorrei capire quali sono i principi che distinguono le differenze nella società tra un single da una persona sposata, questo nel contesto di cui sopra ho scritto.
> 
> ...



Ciao Claudio,
io non penso che sia una cosa da insegnare ai figli
E' impossibile insegnargliela, peraltro: che lo dico a fare?
In certi campi i figli imparano da quello che facciamo non da quello che diciamo/insegniamo :smile:


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> io non penso che sia una cosa da insegnare ai figli
> E' impossibile insegnargliela, peraltro: che lo dico a fare?
> *In certi campi i figli imparano da quello che facciamo* non da quello che diciamo/insegniamo :smile:


Ciao

è verissimo. in più aggiungo, che non sappiamo cosa imparano. 
forse si dicono, bene, però io così non lo voglio fare ... 
sono essere autonomi, vedono, sentono, riflettono tanto ... 
oltre ai genitori, c'è tutto un ambiente ... tanti contatti ecc. 
quanti di noi, capiscono e lo trovono anche giusto come hanno fatto i nostri,
ma noi ... abbiamo fatto poi differentemente ... 
credo, che ci sia come una massima ... alla base ... 
ma quella, ognuno se la definisce o vive come meglio crede ...

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene alcuni pensano che un single possa avere un rapporto sessuale e anche più di uno con una persona sposata.
> 
> Intanto vorrei capire quali sono i principi che distinguono le differenze nella società tra un single da una persona sposata, questo nel contesto di cui sopra ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Ma hai voja a di' ai tuoi figli che e' immorale starse co' una/o sposato, tanto se je capitera', sarai l'Ultimo, appunto...:mrgreen:..a sapello...

comunque al di la' della moralita' de starse co' gli sposati, tutto sommato e' economicamente sfavorevole (ma non in senso economico di sghei) perche' so' solo impicci a meno che si hanno le palline per prendersi solo la creme e non scava' cor cucchiaio sotto indove ce stanno le morchie...

tutto chiero?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma hai voja a di' ai tuoi figli che e' immorale starse co' una/o sposato, tanto se je capitera', sarai l'Ultimo, appunto...:mrgreen:..a sapello...
> 
> comunque al di la' della moralita' de starse co' gli sposati, tutto sommato e' economicamente sfavorevole (ma non in senso economico di sghei) *perche' so' solo impicci a meno che si hanno le palline per prendersi solo la creme* e non scava' cor cucchiaio sotto indove ce stanno le morchie...
> 
> tutto chiero?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


questo mi sembra il minimo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> io non penso che sia una cosa da insegnare ai figli
> E' impossibile insegnargliela, peraltro: che lo dico a fare?
> In certi campi i figli imparano da quello che facciamo non da quello che diciamo/insegniamo :smile:


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo mi sembra il minimo:mrgreen:


Beh ma nun e' da tutti/e....certi so' abbonati alle tramvate che se pijano pure dalle amanti....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma hai voja a di' ai tuoi figli che e' immorale starse co' una/o sposato, tanto se je capitera', sarai l'Ultimo, appunto...:mrgreen:..a sapello...
> 
> comunque al di la' della moralita' de starse co' gli sposati, tutto sommato e' economicamente sfavorevole (ma non in senso economico di sghei) perche' so' solo impicci a meno che si hanno le palline per prendersi solo la creme e non scava' cor cucchiaio sotto indove ce stanno le morchie...
> 
> tutto chiero?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh ma nun e' da tutti/e....certi so' abbonati alle tramvate che se pijano pure dalle amanti....


Era da tanto che non ti leggevo in questa veste. ci manca la risata..:rotfl: stai diventando vecchio...! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Ovvio che non insegnerei ai miei figli una cosa del genere. 

In linea di principio gli insegnerei che certe cose non si fanno, ma sono sincera, più per proteggerli che per una "morale" comunemente condivisa. 

Bhè il single non ha responsabilità nei confronti di qualcuno eccetto se stesso.
Questa è la maggior differenza con gli sposati, da un punto di vista pratico. Ha fatto una scelta (voluta o meno), quella di non avere nessuna responsabilità verso terzi (sentimentalmente intendo, per il resto molti single ne hanno a bizzeffe di responsabilità rispetto agli altri, soprattutto, spesso, verso la famiglia d'origine) 

Ho già detto che non frequenterei mai un uomo sposato con figli MORALMENTE, SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE PER I FIGLI. (ovvio che se la moglie è un'amica/conocente, non ci si pensa manco lontanamente) perchè li si va a ledere un equilibrio che si chiama famiglia. 
In coscienza, non potrei davvero farcela a pensare che a causa mia, possano esserci delle discussioni o delle tensioni davanti a dei bimbi. Non me lo perdonerei mai.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ovvio che non insegnerei ai miei figli una cosa del genere.
> 
> *In linea di principio* gli insegnerei che certe cose non si fanno, ma sono sincera, più per proteggerli che per una *"morale" *comunemente condivisa.
> 
> ...



Se leggi le parole nerettate e cominci a dargli un significato, nel contesto di tutto quello che hai scritto ne esce fuori un assoluto controsenso, come se il significato delle parole cambiasse in base a delle convinzioni proprie e non della parola stessa. Non puoi associare certi significati per poi rigettarli in un battito di ciglia.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se leggi le parole nerettate e cominci a dargli un significato, nel contesto di tutto quello che hai scritto ne esce fuori un assoluto controsenso, come se il significato delle parole cambiasse in base a delle convinzioni proprie e non della parola stessa. Non puoi associare certi significati per poi rigettarli in un battito di ciglia.



Hai ragione ultimo, in effetti espresso in questo modo appare come un controsenso... Ho utilizzato termini inadeguati a quello che volevo dire...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene alcuni pensano che un single possa avere un rapporto sessuale e anche più di uno con una persona sposata.
> 
> Intanto vorrei capire quali sono i principi che distinguono le differenze nella società tra un single da una persona sposata, questo nel contesto di cui sopra ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Non ti capisco bene.
Sta facendo (qui poi :carneval un indagine sui valori morali rispetto al tradimento e sulla coerenza con la morale insegnata, a parole e con l'esempio ai figli?
Ti sintetizzo io:
1) Fai come ti dico e come faccio con limpidezza e coerenza (e dio ce la mandi buona!)
2) Fai come dico, poi di nascosto faccio altro
3) Fai come faccio io: ognuno si fa gli interessi suoi


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti capisco bene.
> Sta facendo (qui poi :carneval un indagine sui valori morali rispetto al tradimento e sulla coerenza con la morale insegnata, a parole e con l'esempio ai figli?
> Ti sintetizzo io:
> 1) Fai come ti dico e come faccio con limpidezza e coerenza (e dio ce la mandi buona!)
> ...



Scimunita..! :mrgreen::mrgreen: :bacio:


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ovvio che non insegnerei ai miei figli una cosa del genere.
> 
> In linea di principio gli insegnerei che certe cose non si fanno, ma sono sincera, più per proteggerli che per una "morale" comunemente condivisa.
> 
> ...


Anche evitare situazioni in cui può perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso sè stesso, è una responsabilità che dovrebbe avere la persona single. Quanto alla famiglia di origine, penso che pochi genitori capirebbero certe scelte. 
Non ripeto ancora il mio punto di vista sulle responsabilità verso terzi, dico solo che spero non vi capiti mai di stare dall'altra parte...  non è bello quando una perfetta sconosciuta ti pesta i piedi, magari anche di gusto...

Sinceramente io insegnerei certe cose ai miei figli anche perchè vorrei diventassero meglio di me e mi piacerebbe trasmettergli i benefici della mia esperienza.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anche evitare situazioni in cui può perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso sè stesso, è una responsabilità che dovrebbe avere la persona single. Quanto alla famiglia di origine, penso che pochi genitori capirebbero certe scelte.
> Non ripeto ancora il mio punto di vista sulle responsabilità verso terzi, dico solo che spero non vi capiti mai di stare dall'altra parte...  non è bello quando una perfetta sconosciuta ti pesta i piedi, magari anche di gusto...
> 
> Sinceramente io insegnerei certe cose ai miei figli anche perchè vorrei diventassero meglio di me e mi piacerebbe trasmettergli i benefici della mia esperienza.


Verde mio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anche evitare situazioni in cui può perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso sè stesso, è una responsabilità che dovrebbe avere la persona single. Quanto alla famiglia di origine, penso che pochi genitori capirebbero certe scelte.
> Non ripeto ancora il mio punto di vista sulle responsabilità verso terzi, dico solo che spero non vi capiti mai di stare dall'altra parte...  non è bello quando una perfetta sconosciuta ti pesta i piedi, magari anche di gusto...
> 
> *Sinceramente io insegnerei certe cose ai miei figli anche perchè vorrei diventassero meglio di me e mi piacerebbe trasmettergli i benefici della mia esperienza*.


c'è un'educazione di base che si deve dare ai figli.dopodiché fanno testo l'esempio , principi e valori dimostrati giorno per giorno vissuti , metabolizzati e trasformati insieme a mille altre componenti nell'identità personale di ogni individuo.
pur sapendo che ci sono strade e percorsi nella vita che condizionano tutto questo bagaglio nel bene e nel male


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Anche evitare situazioni in cui può perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso sè stesso,* è una responsabilità che dovrebbe avere la persona single. *Quanto alla famiglia di origine, penso che pochi genitori capirebbero certe scelte.
> *Non ripeto ancora il mio punto di vista sulle responsabilità verso terzi, dico solo che spero non vi capiti mai di stare dall'altra parte... * non è bello quando una perfetta sconosciuta ti pesta i piedi, magari anche di gusto...
> 
> *Sinceramente io insegnerei certe cose ai miei figli anche perchè vorrei diventassero meglio di me e mi piacerebbe trasmettergli i benefici della mia esperienza.



dipende come vivi le cose. Perchè dal tuo punto di vista un single che si diverte dovrebbe perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso se stesso?

scusa, cosa c'entra l'intervento su cosa pensano le famiglie d'origine? 

guarda che il fatto di innamorarsi o frequentare un uomo sposato/impegnato può capitare indipendentemente, non è che tutti i single se li vanno a cercare, anzi... tutt'altro.... 

ti svelerò che 80% degli uomini che ci provano di LORO SPONTANEA VOLONTA' con una donna single, è sposato...
Questi non  sono mica dei poverini che vengono insidiati... ! e 

TANTO PER CHIARIRE.... IO CI SONO PASSATA.... ma per me quella rimaneva una sciacquetta che l'ha tampinato per mesi.... è una sciacquetta certo... ma cosa mi sarei potuta  aspettare da una che manco mi conosceva e che aveva solo voglia di scoparselo... 
Poverina lei... che si andava a ficcare in una situazione di merda... 

Eventualmente stronzo lui.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un'educazione di base che si deve dare ai figli.dopodiché fanno testo l'esempio , principi e valori dimostrati giorno per giorno vissuti , metabolizzati e trasformati insieme a mille altre componenti nell'identità personale di ogni individuo.
> pur sapendo che ci sono strade e percorsi nella vita che condizionano tutto questo bagaglio nel bene e nel male




Ecco Minerva, tu sei stata molto più chiara di me nell'esprimere quello che intendevo prima nel post in cui mi sono contraddetta... Meno male che ci sei tu!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> dipende come vivi le cose. Perchè dal tuo punto di vista un single che si diverte dovrebbe perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso se stesso?
> 
> scusa, cosa c'entra l'intervento su cosa pensano le famiglie d'origine?
> 
> ...


embè
Però faccio crollare un mito.
Non è vero che il conte ci prova con tutte.

Io ci provo come riesco e come sono capace
SOLO 
con quelle che mi piacciono.

Non è colpa mia
E' che sono attratto

E' che trascende il mio controllo

E' che i culetti mi parlano
e ruzzolo dentro in un mare di tenerezza

Ok dei non sarà amore
ma intanto insomma...

Io vedo che le donne 
insomma reagiscono tante volte
con...

Ehi contino 
sono un bel bocconcino vero?

Ovvio quelle che non mi piacciono
le tengo distanti con uno sguardo torvo...

E vediamo giovane o vecchio.
Più vado avanti più si restringe l'orizzonte.

Quindi fra tot anni
spero che ci sia rimasta
almeno mia moglie a piacermi.

Spero...


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

e tanto per chiudere il cerchio. 

Se una storia tra due persone è finita. Lo è. 

E' una questione di momenti, sguardi, parole, affinità.

Ti puoi innamorare di una donna o di uomo anche se non ci vai a letto per rispetto. 

il patacrac capita lo stesso. 

a prescindere. 

E capita perchè il terzo/la terza trova spazio. 

Perchè ragazzi, raccontiamocela quanto vogliamo ma se uno inizia una storia parallela è perchè non è più innamorato del precendente. Altrimenti il terzo incomodo per quanto faccia, non troverebbe terreno fertile. 

Un conto è una scopata - e neanche per tutti - un conto è altro. 

e tanto per la cronaca NON STO DIFENDENDO LA MIA CAUSA, parlo perchè vedo quello che capita intorno a  me

E dajeee su!


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> embè
> Però faccio crollare un mito.
> Non è vero che il conte ci prova con tutte.
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e tanto per chiudere il cerchio.
> 
> Se una storia tra due persone è finita. Lo è.
> 
> ...



Sul primo neretto: bisogna vedere che intendi tu per amore. L'amore di certo è conoscenza e con questa tutto un mondo che si apre nel tempo e con il tempo.

Sul secondo neretto: Se si apre una storia parallela non si hanno avuto le palle per chiuderla prima,ed eventualmente si può chiudere anche dopo.  rendendo nel frattempo il partner una persona non capace di intendere e volere, perchè non gli  si sta dando l'opportunità di scelta.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: bisogna vedere che intendi tu per *amore.* L'amore di certo è conoscenza e con questa tutto un mondo che si apre nel tempo e con il tempo.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto: *Se si apre una storia parallela non si hanno avuto le palle per chiuderla prima,ed eventualmente si può chiudere anche dopo. rendendo nel frattempo il partner una persona non capace di intendere e volere, perchè non gli si sta dando l'opportunità di scelta*.



Io ho parlato di innamoramento, che è la fase iniziale dell'amore... innamoramento eh, non infatuazione... 
ovvio che l'amore è una cosa diversa...

STRA QUOTO, ma io in questo caso non mi riferivo al traditore, ma al single che si ritrova nel mezzo....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di innamoramento, che è la fase iniziale dell'amore... innamoramento eh, non infatuazione...
> ovvio che l'amore è una cosa diversa...
> 
> STRA QUOTO, ma io in questo caso non mi riferivo al traditore, ma al single che si ritrova nel mezzo....



ci sono tre passaggi due li hai nominati tu, oltre questi bisognerebbe separarsi e ricominciare. L'amore di cui parlo va ben oltre i concetti che si leggono sul web.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> dipende come vivi le cose. Perchè dal tuo punto di vista un single che si diverte dovrebbe perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso se stesso?
> 
> scusa, cosa c'entra l'intervento su cosa pensano le famiglie d'origine?
> 
> ...


Standing ovation tutto soprattutto il grassetto.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> dipende come vivi le cose. *Perchè dal tuo punto di vista un single che si diverte dovrebbe perdere la dignità e il rispetto verso se stesso?*
> 
> scusa, cosa c'entra l'intervento su cosa pensano le famiglie d'origine?
> 
> ...


Tu hai scritto che un single spesso deve rendere conto alle famiglie di origine. Io dico che divertirsi e basta, con gente sposata - cose che non credo una madre insegni ai propri figli - è fregarsene di rendere conto pure alla famiglia di origine. Come mai, secondo te? Perchè lo sappiamo benissimo che i genitori non vorrebbero questo per noi ma vorrebbero una vita normale, una coppia normale.

Può darsi che i single che scopano gente impegnata si divertano.
Non quando lo fai con la stessa persona, però...
In questo caso c'è un prezzo molto alto da pagare. Come rinunciare a una famiglia, a una vita normale, rimanere incastrato in una situazione da cui non si sa uscire.
Prezzo meritato, ci mancherebbe.

Anche perchè non è che ci si innamora per caso  l'amore nasce quando si sceglie di avere contatti in più con certe persone, contatti che andrebbero scartati a priori, proprio perchè è probabile che non ne venga fuori nulla di positivo.
Alla migliore delle ipotesi, ci si diverte e basta, da scopamici - ma perchè, logicamente, non divertirsi con uno single che ha anche più tempo a disposizione e magari non ha bisogno di dire bugie?
Alla peggiore, ci si innamora e si coltivano aspettative che non verranno mai soddisfatte.

Preferisco farmi scrupoli, io.

Anche perchè, se tu hai pensato che la persona con cui ti ha tradito il tuo ex fosse una sciacquetta, la lei del lui di cui sei l'amante non ha diritto di pensare la stessa cosa di te e magari odiarti?

Sareste stronzi entrambi, perchè entrambi le fate del male.

Io non vorrei mai che una donna, di me, potesse pensare questo.

Il massimo che potrei fare, con una persona impegnata, è andarci a letto e poi arrivederci. In quel caso potrei essere una zoccola ma non una stronza... e mi sta bene...


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu* hai scritto che un single spesso deve rendere conto alle famiglie di origine*. Io dico che divertirsi e basta, con gente sposata - cose che non credo una madre insegni ai propri figli - è fregarsene di rendere conto pure alla famiglia di origine. Come mai, secondo te? Perchè lo sappiamo benissimo che i genitori non vorrebbero questo per noi ma vorrebbero una vita normale, una coppia normale.
> 
> Può darsi che i single che scopano gente impegnata si divertano.
> Non quando lo fai con la stessa persona, però...
> ...


NO, A QUESTO TI RISPONDO SUBITO. 
POI VADO AVANTI. 
io ho detto che ha delle responsabilità verso la famiglia d'origine. 
magari occuparsi dei genitori anziani, perchè i fratelli/le sorelle sposati non possono.
fare da baby sitter ai nipoti per dare spazio ai fratelli e sorelle
a volte dare persino una mano ai genitori in difficoltà perchè i fratelli/ sorelle che hanno famiglia non se lo possono permettere.
Per ME QUESTE SONO LE RESPONSABILITA' 
non certo come gestire la vita agli occhi dei miei genitori.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e tanto per chiudere il cerchio.
> 
> Se una storia tra due persone è finita. Lo è.
> 
> ...


Perchè così drastica?  Magari gli manca solo un pezzo, come è successo a me.
Elio è sempre stato al primo posto, non ho mai pensato seriamente di lasciarlo perchè quando mi è stato chiesto ho fatto subito retromarcia.

Io credo che se davvero non ami più, a meno che non hai interessi economici o cose che ti legano, lasci e basta...

Se non lasci... o ami o c'è comunque una dipendenza affettiva... e chi è amante farebbe bene a mettersi l'anima in pace.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> NO, A QUESTO TI RISPONDO SUBITO.
> POI VADO AVANTI.
> io ho detto che ha delle responsabilità verso la famiglia d'origine.
> magari occuparsi dei genitori anziani, perchè i fratelli/le sorelle sposati non possono.
> ...


Per te non è importante fare scelte di vita rispetto agli insegnamenti che ti hanno dato?....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per te non è importante fare scelte di vita rispetto agli insegnamenti che ti hanno dato?....



Stavo pensando proprio a questo....


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che un single spesso deve rendere conto alle famiglie di origine. Io dico che divertirsi e basta, con gente sposata - cose che non credo una madre insegni ai propri figli - è fregarsene di rendere conto pure alla famiglia di origine. Come mai, secondo te? Perchè lo sappiamo benissimo che i genitori non vorrebbero questo per noi ma vorrebbero una vita normale, una coppia normale.
> 
> Può darsi che i single che scopano gente impegnata si divertano.
> Non quando lo fai con la stessa persona, però...
> ...



Secondo me stai facendo un discorso sconclusionato e non attinente a quello che ho detto io da sempre. 
ti rispiego. 

1) io per prima ho detto che sconsiglierei di andare con gente sposata per se stessi. ma dipende dall'approccio che tu hai. 
Se te lo vuoi giusto scopare: sono cazzi tuoi e la responsabilita' è solo verso te stessa. Se ti innamori e il tuo approccio di partenza era diverso. Bon te la sei andata a cercare. Ma non devi niente a nessuno al di fuori di te.

2) ti innamori per caso si. non lo pianifichi. questa, perdonami è una delle tante cose nella vita che non puoi pianificare, altrimenti sai che figata??? ci innamoreremmo tutti della persona perfetta per noi. 

3) ovvio che la persona alla quale io sto facendo un torto ha ben diritto di odiarmi, chi dice il contrario. Ma ti garantisco che io non me la sono andata a cercare. e ce n'è voluto di tempo prima che io e lui iniziassimo una storia. Io non do nessuna opinione su quello che potrebbe pensare lei di me, ci mancherebbe altro. Stronzi entrambi? e perchè? è lui il suo ragazzo io non sapevo nemmeno che faccia avesse lei.  e poi, ribadisco... io no parlavo di me. non si può giudicare sempre e solo in base alla storia del forumista. 
Lo trovo limitativo..


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Non sto facendo la moralista, io ho fatto mille cose che i miei non volevano, però immagino già l'espressione di mia madre, se sapesse che stessi con uno impegnato  e mi basta quella per resistere...
Quando scoprì che mi ero fatta l'amante, siccome sapeva che Elio mi aveva messo le corna, all'inizio non disse quasi nulla, a parte prendermi in giro, come ho scritto nel 3d... Ma dopo... me ne ha fatte di cazziate......
Mi sono sentita una ragazzina idiota!


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè così drastica?  Magari gli manca solo un pezzo, come è successo a me.
> Elio è sempre stato al primo posto, non ho mai pensato seriamente di lasciarlo perchè quando mi è stato chiesto ho fatto subito retromarcia.
> 
> Io credo che se davvero non ami più, a meno che non hai interessi economici o cose che ti legano, lasci e basta...
> ...



Principessa: io non parlo di scopata fissa alternativa. Io parlo di storia parallela, ben diverso.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Standing ovation tutto soprattutto il grassetto.



grazie...


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

*PRINCIPESSA*

Mi spiace, ma secondo me siamo proprio su due piani di discussioni diversi sembra un dialogo tra sordi.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per te non è importante fare scelte di vita rispetto agli insegnamenti che ti hanno dato?....


certo che lo è, difatti ribadisco che io con uno sposato non sono mai stata. 
ma a volte la vita ti porta in situazioni particolari... questo in tutti i campi mi spiace.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo me stai facendo un discorso sconclusionato e non attinente a quello che ho detto io da sempre.
> ti rispiego.
> 
> 1) io per prima ho detto che sconsiglierei di andare con gente sposata per se stessi. ma dipende dall'approccio che tu hai.
> ...


Le mie conclusioni sono semplici, io credo che la responsabilità il single ce l'abbia verso tutti, facendo esattamente la sua parte come la persona impegnata nel minare una coppia. Posto il caso ovviamente che non ci si diverta e basta...

1) Perchè? Vivi in un mondo tutto tuo o in un mondo dove ci sono altre persone, altri nuclei, altri piccoli mondi che andrebbero rispettati? Dovresti rendere conto anche a lei con il tuo comportamento perchè la LORO coppia non è fatta solo di LUI e delle cose che può raccontarti e le tue AZIONI possono condizionarla.

2) Possono essere pianificati i tipi di rapporti che hai. Nessuno ti obbliga a parlare tanto con una persona, a vederla, a scriverle o telefonarle. E' una tua scelta. Se io so che un uomo è fidanzato/convivente/sposato e so che non voglio assolutamente avere rapporti complicati, sono abbastanza adulta da fermarmi in tempo. 
Altrimenti, ammetto di essere una donna senza scrupoli, che vive alla giornata, e vado avanti comunque  

3) Ognuno si porta il suo carico di responsabilità, come sempre. Come ho detto prima, potevi scegliere da subito di non frequentarlo. L'amore mica nasce con uno schiocco di dita. Non siamo ragazzine che si innamorano dell'attore del cinema o del compagno di scuola bellissimo che incrociano ogni tanto nei corridoi.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Principessa: io non parlo di scopata fissa alternativa. Io parlo di storia parallela, ben diverso.


E io di quelle parlavo  sono sempre stata innamorata di Elio... a volte meno, a volte più. E' sempre stato più importante delle altre storie che ho avuto. Sennò lo lasciavo, ti pare?


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> certo che lo è, difatti ribadisco che io con uno sposato non sono mai stata.
> ma a volte la vita ti porta in situazioni particolari... questo in tutti i campi mi spiace.


Scusa eh... ma per te c'è così tanta differenza tra l'essere sposati e l'essere fidanzati?.... 
Dal mio punto di vista è la stessa cosa, sempre di un'altra donna si tratta.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per te non è importante fare scelte di vita rispetto agli insegnamenti che ti hanno dato?....


Tu hai fatto scelte di vita sempre rispetto agli insegnamenti dei tuoi? Comrpeso tradire ELio?
Io credo che tutti chi più chi meno abbiamo compiuto azioni che i nostri genitori non condividono.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non sto facendo la moralista, io ho fatto mille cose che i miei non volevano, però immagino già l'espressione di mia madre, se sapesse che stessi con uno impegnato  e mi basta quella per resistere...
> Quando scoprì che mi ero fatta l'amante, siccome sapeva che Elio mi aveva messo le corna, all'inizio non disse quasi nulla, a parte prendermi in giro, come ho scritto nel 3d... Ma dopo... me ne ha fatte di cazziate......
> Mi sono sentita una ragazzina idiota!


Ops scusa ho letto solo ora


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Le mie conclusioni sono semplici, io credo che la responsabilità il single ce l'abbia verso tutti, facendo esattamente la sua parte come la persona impegnata nel minare una coppia. Posto il caso ovviamente che non ci si diverta e basta...
> 
> 1) Perchè? Vivi in un mondo tutto tuo o in un mondo dove ci sono altre persone, altri nuclei, altri piccoli mondi che andrebbero rispettati? Dovresti rendere conto anche a lei con il tuo comportamento perchè la LORO coppia non è fatta solo di LUI e delle cose che può raccontarti e le tue AZIONI possono condizionarla.
> 
> ...



A questo punto, mi sento solo di farti i complimenti per la tua assoluta inscalfibile e determinata integrità morale. 

Mi fa ridere solo una cosa: se è una scopata va bene? (Posto il caso ovviamente che non ci si diverta e basta...)

no scusa... questo non mi torna. Li chissene della fidanzata/moglie/convivente???? Un pò troppo comodo .... 

Per me una donna senza scrupoli è molto diversa senza considerare che un conto è andare a sfasciare una famiglia un conto è ritrovarsi in una situazione in cui un uomo e  una donna evidentemente non si bastano. Non è MAI colpa solo dell'amante. MAI. se tu credi questo, sei un'ingenua davvero.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa eh... ma per te c'è così tanta differenza tra l'essere sposati e l'essere fidanzati?....
> Dal mio punto di vista è la stessa cosa, sempre di un'altra donna si tratta.


Quoto. Non c e' nessunissima differenza....ci sn coppie che nn si sposano per preincipio ma di fatto si considerano sposate.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa eh... ma per te c'è così tanta differenza tra l'essere sposati e l'essere fidanzati?....
> Dal mio punto di vista è la stessa cosa, sempre di un'altra donna si tratta.


Io credo solo nel sacro vincolo della famiglia con figli.(sposati o meno).
 Di fronte al quale mi tireri indietro sempre e comunque e sono sincera, critico aspramente chiunque provi a mettersi in mezzo. 


Il resto sono due adulti, responsabili di loro stessi. fine. 

Con questo, ribadisco. io non sono favorevole a stare con gente impegnata!!! checcazzo!!! non fatemi una crociata su questo che mi state sfinendo...


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto scelte di vita sempre rispetto agli insegnamenti dei tuoi? Comrpeso tradire ELio?
> Io credo che *tutti chi più chi meno abbiamo compiuto azioni che i nostri genitori non condividono*.



e manco le sanno, per quanto mi riguarda...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e manco le sanno, per quanto mi riguarda...


Idem anche se a volte proprio per il rapporto che mi lega a mia madre mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con lei
Ma credo che la ferirei troppo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

*I*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene alcuni pensano che un single possa avere un rapporto sessuale e anche più di uno con una persona sposata.
> 
> Intanto vorrei capire quali sono i principi che distinguono le differenze nella società tra un single da una persona sposata, questo nel contesto di cui sopra ho scritto.
> 
> ...


No non credo si insegnino queste situazioni, se si verificano sta al genitore supportare il figlio/a cercando di tenere aperto un dialogo per evitare dolorose conseguenze...


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> A questo punto, mi sento solo di farti i complimenti per la tua assoluta inscalfibile e determinata integrità morale.
> 
> *Mi fa ridere solo una cosa: se è una scopata va bene?* (Posto il caso ovviamente che non ci si diverta e basta...)
> 
> ...


Scopare e basta non è che va bene, è una cosa che non intacca nulla. Tra due persone c'è attrazione, scopano, finisce lì. Nessuo si innamora, nessuno soffre, il giardino della persona impegnata è intatto.
E' abbastanza logico.
Magari andassero sempre così, queste storie...

Ma dove ho mai detto che la colpa è SOLO dell'amante?  La colpa è di entrambi e per me tutti e due si meritano cazziate e gente che li disprezza.

Non è facile avere integrità morale, preferisco provarci e amare di più me stessa, prendendo ad esempio chi è meglio di me e non ha mai sbagliato.


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Scopare e basta non è che va bene, è una cosa che non intacca nulla. Tra due persone c'è attrazione, scopano, finisce lì. Nessuo si innamora, nessuno soffre, il giardino della persona impegnata è intatto.
> E' abbastanza logico.
> Magari andassero sempre così, queste storie...
> 
> ...


Vaglielo a dire a chi pensa che la fedeltà fisica sia il minimo indispensabile in un rapporto. 
Anyway... buona serata. Sono sfiancata.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Scopare e basta non è che va bene, è una cosa che non intacca nulla. Tra due persone c'è attrazione, scopano, finisce lì. Nessuo si innamora, nessuno soffre, il giardino della persona impegnata è intatto.
> E' abbastanza logico.
> Magari andassero sempre così, queste storie*...
> 
> ...



Secondo te. Ci sono donne e uomini che anche per una scopata extra sfascerebbero la famiglia
Come fai a saperlo prima? Non ti sentiresti comunque responsabile?


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire a chi pensa che la fedeltà fisica sia il minimo indispensabile in un rapporto.
> Anyway... buona serata. Sono sfiancata.


Sono entrambi situazioni brutte ma la scopata non è proprio paragonabile alla storia parallela...


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Secondo te. Ci sono donne e uomini che anche per una scopata extra sfascerebbero la famiglia*
> Come fai a saperlo prima? Non ti sentiresti comunque responsabile?


Ma quando????

Non lo fanno per l'amante, figurati se lo fanno per scopare e basta...

Mi sento responsabile se parlo di amore, di progetti, se cerco di portare via la persona da casa e dalla sua storia, se gli tolgo tempo... ma se scopo e basta, una tantum, in un momento breve, cosa rubo?
Premettendo poi che io cerco solo quello, non voglio una storia e non voglio assolutamente che lui lasci la moglie, proprio non so di cosa sarei colpevole.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma quando????
> 
> Non lo fanno per l'amante, figurati se lo fanno per scopare e basta...
> 
> ...


Non mi sono spiegata
tu incontri uno impegnato e ci scopi. Solo una scopata ogni tanto senza interferire alla Tebe e Man più o meno. La moglie lo becca e lo lascia. Io ne conosco di donne/uomini che l'hanno fatto anche in presenza di figli.
Non ti senti responsabile?
Non sei tu che stabilisci quanto è grave la singola scopata, lo stabilisce l'altra.
Quindi, secondo me, o sei contraria a scopare con un uomo sposato, o una o dieci volte può non fare la differenza
Io non ho mai interferito nella famiglia del mio amante e lui nella mia
Non abbiamo mai tolto tempo ai nostri figli o alla nostra famiglia
Questo dubito che faccia la differenza nel momento che uno dei nostri partner scopra la cosa
Dopodichè io non ho violentato lui e lui non ha violentato me. Entrambi siamo responsabili al 100% delle nostre azioni.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata
> tu incontri uno impegnato e ci scopi. Solo una scopata ogni tanto senza interferire alla Tebe e Man più o meno. La moglie lo becca e lo lascia. Io ne conosco di donne/uomini che l'hanno fatto anche in presenza di figli.
> Non ti senti responsabile?
> Non sei tu che stabilisci quanto è grave la singola scopata, lo stabilisce l'altra.
> ...


Hai la posizione più chiara e responsabile che ho letto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

Pensate che c'è chi si sente responsabile di buttare l'umido nell'indifferenziata dove non c'è la raccolta differenziata :mexican:


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata
> tu incontri uno impegnato e ci scopi. Solo una scopata ogni tanto senza interferire alla Tebe e Man più o meno. La moglie lo becca e lo lascia. Io ne conosco di donne/uomini che l'hanno fatto anche in presenza di figli.
> Non ti senti responsabile?
> Non sei tu che stabilisci quanto è grave la singola scopata, lo stabilisce l'altra.
> ...


Parlo di una tantum. La scopamicizia già la vedo a un livello successivo.

Lo trovo un evento molto raro farsi beccare per una volta.

Dovrebbe proprio scoprirci in flagrante. Io mi assumerei le mie responsabilità, facendo presente che non cerco nulla e che è solo sesso. Se si incazza, mi sta bene, se mi accusa di essere una sfasciafamiglie un po' meno.

Una moglie che manda all'aria un matrimonio perchè il marito si è fatto UNA scopata con una persona che voleva solo sesso, è cretina quanto lui che si fa sgamare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Parlo di una tantum. La scopamicizia già la vedo a un livello successivo.
> 
> Lo trovo un evento molto raro farsi beccare per una volta.
> 
> ...


Premettendo che il tuo discorso è in linea teorica condivisibile (anche se lo leggo un po' contraddittorio con altri tuoi post però può benissimo essere che non abbia colto l'ironia altrove) non puoi però né decidere tu cosa è importante per gli altri né, tanto meno, decidere che sono cretini gli altri a sentirsi profondamente feriti per un tradimento che, essendo di poca importanza poteva essere evitato senza grande sforzo. Il conseguente giudizio su di te dovrebbe essere accettato così com'è.
Del resto non è che dovrebbe scalfirci più di tanto l'opinione di chi non ci interessa.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Parlo di una tantum. La scopamicizia già la vedo a un livello successivo.
> 
> Lo trovo un evento molto raro farsi beccare per una volta.
> 
> ...


Perchè tu la pensi così
Per me non é cretina é una che da alla fedeltà un peso che tu e io a quanto pare non abbiamo dato


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

*Calipso*

Però l'idea della forza dell'amore che porta a far agire come non vorremmo perché ci coinvolge contro la nostra volontà è un po' sconcertante. Come dice Principessa, è un po' adolescenziale.
A me suona un po' come quello che ruba le ostriche perché ha fame :mexican:


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premettendo che il tuo discorso è in linea teorica condivisibile (*anche se lo leggo un po' contraddittorio con altri tuoi post però può benissimo essere che non abbia colto l'ironia altrove*) non puoi però né decidere tu cosa è importante per gli altri né, tanto meno, decidere che sono cretini gli altri a sentirsi profondamente feriti per un tradimento che, essendo di poca importanza poteva essere evitato senza grande sforzo. *Il conseguente giudizio su di te dovrebbe essere accettato così com'è.*
> Del resto non è che dovrebbe scalfirci più di tanto l'opinione di chi non ci interessa.


Dove è contraddittorio?

Feriti da cosa? Dal fatto che un'altra donna ha posseduto, per un attimo, il corpo del loro compagno? E' una questione di possesso.
Non è proprio paragonabile allo scoprire una storia parallela.

Non accetto di essere additata come stronza visto che non ci sono MAI entrata moralmente nella loro coppia e non ho MAI in alcun modo provato a interferire, non gli ho tolto tempo, energie, non l'ho distratto.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè tu la pensi così
> Per me non é cretina é una che da alla fedeltà un peso che tu e io a quanto pare non abbiamo dato


Io non ci credo nella fedeltà per tutta la vita e men che meno alla fiducia cieca verso una persona. Poi, se una moglie o compagna ci crede e sta bene così, buon per lei  difficilmente mi incontrerà sulla sua strada.
L'unico impulso che mi spingerebbe tra le braccia di uno impegnato è la compassione (reciproca) sessuale.
C'è attrazione, non scopiamo entrambi e ci sentiamo trascurati da quel punto di vista...
Poi voglio vedere con quale coraggio una moglie che non la da, va a criticare suo marito (e me) per le corna.........


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ci credo nella fedeltà per tutta la vita e men che meno alla fiducia cieca verso una persona. Poi, se una moglie o compagna ci crede e sta bene così, buon per lei  difficilmente mi incontrerà sulla sua strada.
> L'unico impulso che mi spingerebbe tra le braccia di uno impegnato è la compassione (reciproca) sessuale.
> C'è attrazione, non scopiamo entrambi e ci sentiamo trascurati da quel punto di vista...
> Poi voglio vedere con quale coraggio una moglie che non la da, va a criticare suo marito (e me) per le corna.........


Ciao

ma per esserne sicura, dovresti chiedere prima alla moglie, se la dà ... 
forse lui, te la racconta soltanto, per giustificarsi e per averla ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene alcuni pensano che un single possa avere un rapporto sessuale e anche più di uno con una persona sposata.
> 
> Intanto vorrei capire quali sono i principi che distinguono le differenze nella società tra un single da una persona sposata, questo nel contesto di cui sopra ho scritto.
> 
> ...


Sai Ultimo
Io sono molto come l'ispettore Colombo
Succede sempre un piccolo particolare che mi rimanda a...

Oggi mi è successo una cosa.
Io e mia moglie abbiamo deciso di fare qualcosa assieme dopo tanti anni.
Un corso di nuoto.

Fatalità siamo gli unici che si presentano come marito e moglie.
Fatalità ci hanno già divisi in due gruppi.

Fatalità nel gruppo dove sono io ci sono due mogli, due giovani, un uomo attempato, e un ragazzo giovane.
Delle due mogli una conosce mia moglie, ma non me, e l'altra non conosce noi due.

Io rido come un matto e dico alla moglie...
Visto? In due lezioni sono riuscito a sganciarti.

Quella che non ci conosce parte in quarta con me dicendo che non mi vergogno perfino a rovinare l'unica serata libera di mia moglie. E parte in quarta a dire che questa è la sua aria di libertà e che qui e che là.
L'altra che conosce mia moglie, mentre io la guardo brutto, dice all'altra per carità fermati....non sai minimamente con chi stai parlando di certe cose....pensa che è la prima volta in tanti anni che li vedo assieme.

Poi io esco.
Siccome ci avevano diviso in due gruppi, mi sono dimenticato di mia moglie e sono partito.
Arrivo a casa.
Mia figlia mi fa dov'è la mamma?

E io...oddio...lìho dimenticata in piscina...
E poi avevo cellulare silenzioso e bla bla bla...

Tutto ciò però mi ha portato a inquadrare la situazione single.

Che ti esporrò in un altro post.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma per esserne sicura, dovresti chiedere prima alla moglie, se la dà ...
> forse lui, te la racconta soltanto, per giustificarsi e per averla ...
> ...


Ci metto un nanosecondo a sgamare uno stronzo che racconta balle


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

*Situazione single.*

Saranno luoghi comuni, ma io sono propenso a pensare questo.

Uomo sposato di tipo A
Preferisco non avere un amante donna single.
Perchè non vorrei che si attaccasse come una cozza, non vorrei che si facesse aspettative.
Poi non vorrei che si illudesse.

Uomo sposato di tipo B
Preferisco amante single:
Molto più giovane di me, manipolabile, che mi adori, che creda a tutto quel che le dico, che mi giustifichi in tutto.

Donne single:
Tipo A: Giovane inesperta che ha la sventura di innamorarsi di uno sposato.

Single di tipo B:
Divorziata.
Lei è affidabile come amante perchè se ha già avuto una sgionfa di un uomo in casa, non mi romperà i maroni con assurde proposte di matrimonio.

Fattore sfiga:
La divorziata incontra una montagna di uomini impegnati di tipo C: uomini problematici e sfigati che cercano in una donna la mamma consolatrice antimoglie mogliosa.

Poi c'è il fattore uomo single 
a cui va bene solo intessere relazioni con donne sposate.

Ci sono poi le donne sposate di tipo D:
Queste donne cercano appunto un amante single, non tanto per essere libere da casini, ma quanto per non avere sta figura terrificante che vedono come une pericolosissima rivale: La moglie.
Ama me, me lo dice sempre: ma ha sposato un'altra: amarissima considerazione.

Forse gli sposati possano avercela con i single
di tutte le specie del mondo, perchè rappresentano dei possibili saprofiti.

Ultimo il succo del racconto della piscina é:
Non abbiamo trovato donne tutte pucci pucci che dicono ah guardali come stanno bene assieme sono coppia e condividono...NO.

Loro sposate hanno visto in me: un marito.
E quel che è peggio il marito maritoso che non si fida neppure a mandare la moglie in piscina da sola.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ci credo nella fedeltà per tutta la vita e men che meno alla fiducia cieca verso una persona. Poi, se una moglie o compagna ci crede e sta bene così, buon per lei  difficilmente mi incontrerà sulla sua strada.
> L'unico impulso che mi spingerebbe tra le braccia di uno impegnato è la compassione (reciproca) sessuale.
> C'è attrazione, non scopiamo entrambi e ci sentiamo trascurati da quel punto di vista...
> Poi voglio vedere con quale coraggio una moglie che non la da, va a criticare suo marito (e me) per le corna.........


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Sei proprio l'eletta.
Infatti....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci metto un nanosecondo a sgamare uno stronzo che racconta balle


E non dirmi che non si sente
quando si è tra le braccia
ed entrambi il sesso è un lontano ricordo...

Si arriva a commuoversi e a piangere...

Oddio cioè arrivo io e ti bacio...
E tu mi dici...
COnte sozzone vai a lavarti che la tua barba sa da figa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dove è contraddittorio?
> 
> Feriti da cosa? Dal fatto che un'altra donna ha posseduto, per un attimo, il corpo del loro compagno? E' una questione di possesso.
> Non è proprio paragonabile allo scoprire una storia parallela.
> ...


Feriti dal fatto che si è rotta
la famigerata
e terrificante esclusività di coppia.

Dove a mio avviso possono parlare di ciò solo le persone che si sono date vergini l'una all'altra e lo sono stati per tutta la vita.

Ma se arrivi ad accasarti dopo aver ciulato con chi ti pare....
Non puoi, sempre secondo me, parlare di esclusività di coppia.

Poi mettiamo anche una cosa della scappatella.
Un'esperienza, un brividin che si vuol provare nella vita.
C'è chi ne esce con le ossa rotte
Chi innamorato perso
Chi il giorno dopo si è già dimenticato tutto.

Oddio Toy
Ciuliamo...
Ma tu magari mi taci il fatto che hai la figa elettrica.
E paffete ecco il famigerato colpo di fulmine...
E me ne esco come Fantozzi in certi casi no?

Fulminato.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Saranno luoghi comuni, ma io sono propenso a pensare questo.
> 
> Uomo sposato di tipo A
> Preferisco non avere un amante donna single.
> ...



come nel matrimonio, per una storia tra amanti ben riuscita sarebbe importante che si incontrassero tra loro le persone giuste, cioè con gli stessi obiettivi

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come nel matrimonio, per una storia tra amanti ben riuscita sarebbe importante che si incontrassero tra loro le persone giuste, cioè con gli stessi obiettivi
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ma sai bene
Che io non credo alle persone giuste.

Io credo solo alle persone funzionali A.

E credimi Chiara

Quando sei dentro nella torre
La smetti di raccontartela.

E non credo neppure agli stessi obiettivi.

Ma credo piuttosto che sugli obiettivi si bari entrambi
Pur di non perdere l'altro.

O perchè ci è comodo così.

COme dire 
Lui non tiene business che tu lasci il marito per lui.
TU non tieni business di lasciare tuo marito per lui.

Obiettivo raggiunto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai bene
> Che io non credo alle persone giuste.
> 
> Io credo solo alle persone funzionali A.
> ...


esatto, e così la storia potrebbe andare avanti per sempre, ipotizzo

ma parlando di cose serie:
quindi consigli un periodo di isolamento e meditazione in qualche eremo sperduto? :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esatto, e così la storia potrebbe andare avanti per sempre, ipotizzo
> 
> ma parlando di cose serie:
> quindi consigli un periodo di isolamento e meditazione in qualche eremo sperduto? :smile:


Consiglio a chi?
Ai traditi?

Io ai traditi consiglierei il refugium troiarum
di cui non è mai morto nessun uomo...no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Consiglio a chi?*
> Ai traditi?
> 
> Io ai traditi consiglierei il refugium troiarum
> di cui non è mai morto nessun uomo...no?


consigli in generale, hai scritto che "nella torre smetti di raccontartela", quindi direi che potrebbe far bene a più di qualcuno


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> consigli in generale, hai scritto che "nella torre smetti di raccontartela", quindi direi che potrebbe far bene a più di qualcuno


Ma che si costruiscano la torre no?
Ma per costruirsi la torre autoreferenziale
bisogna che siano sfrattati dai 4 muri di certezze.

E bisogna evitare i dioscuri che sono deputati a metterti dentro le vie delle due certezze.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che si costruiscano la torre no?
> Ma per costruirsi la torre autoreferenziale
> bisogna che siano sfrattati dai 4 muri di certezze.
> 
> E bisogna evitare i dioscuri che sono deputati a metterti dentro le vie delle* due certezze*.


cioè?
di che certezze si tratta?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cioè?
> di che certezze si tratta?


Una
Quella che dice io posso e gli altri no.

La due
Io sono io e gli altri non contano un cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dove è contraddittorio?
> 
> Feriti da cosa? Dal fatto che un'altra donna ha posseduto, per un attimo, il corpo del loro compagno? E' una questione di possesso.
> Non è proprio paragonabile allo scoprire una storia parallela.
> ...


E' un po' faticoso per me dialogare con te. Non so perché.
In altri post hai scritto cose sull'apertura mentale che trovo contraddittorie con quello che hai scritto qui e che in gran parte condivido.
Ovvio che tu non trovi contraddizioni perché sei sempre tu ma ognuno di noi ha delle contraddizioni. Penso si debbano accettare e non negare.
Non è paragonabile un tradimento isolato a una storia parallela ma pur essedo indubbiamente più grave una storia lunga può trovare una giustificazione in un sentimento che il semplice sesso episodico non ha.
Sono punti di vista diversi e c'è chi si sente più ferito da una situazione o ugualmente ferito e non si può imporre agli altri per cosa si devono sentire feriti.
Ugualmente gli altri possono pensare quel che vogliono di noi, possiamo dissentire ma non pretendere che gli altri valutino e giudichino come noi riteniamo sia giusto.
Ovviamente neppure noi siamo obbligati a condividere l'altrui punto di vista.
Qui si stava discutendo ipoteticamente se ci si dovesse sentire responsabili o no del dolore degli altri.
Normalmente si chiede scusa anche quando si pesta un piede inavvertitamente.
Sono riuscita a spiegarmi?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e manco le sanno, per quanto mi riguarda...





farfalla ha detto:


> Idem anche se a volte proprio per il rapporto che mi lega a mia madre mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con lei
> Ma credo che la ferirei troppo



La domanda è perchè non le sanno? perchè si sentirebbero feriti?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è perchè non le sanno? perchè si sentirebbero feriti?


No non feriti. Dispiaciuti per una scelta che non condividono. Preoccupati per la mia famiglia.
Stesso motivo per cui non sanno della mia situazione attuale e mj vedono sempre con il sorriso. Sono persone anziane che hanno fatto sacrifici per me per tutta la vita l'ultima cosa che voglio è dare loro dei pensieri.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata
> tu incontri uno impegnato e ci scopi. Solo una scopata ogni tanto senza interferire alla Tebe e Man più o meno. La moglie lo becca e lo lascia. Io ne conosco di donne/uomini che l'hanno fatto anche in presenza di figli.
> Non ti senti responsabile?
> Non sei tu che stabilisci quanto è grave la singola scopata, lo stabilisce l'altra.
> ...



Esistono delle aggravanti, e se non sbaglio queste aggravanti le ponete come amici ecc. 
Si che hai tolto del tempo alla tua famiglia, a meno che il tempo non riesci a moltiplicarlo e darlo diventare tipo di 48 ore, 24 per la famiglia e le altre 24 per l'amante. 
Si che hai interferito nella famiglia del tuo amante e lo stesso lui, altrimenti non lo terreste nascosto, oltre le azioni che si commettono ci sono le reazioni che si susseguono, attraverso queste ci si pone all'interno del nucleo familiare, e sono le azioni di tutti i giorni che hanno modificato il morale le attenzioni all'interno della famiglia, non sto scrivendo che debbano necessariamente negative, questo lo voglio ribadire. 
Certo che gli amanti non si sono violentati ( sempre che ci stiano bene nel contesto di amanti) ma hanno violentato chi è il loro compagno o marito a sua insaputa. 
E in tutto questo il single o sposato che sia ha le stesse caratteristiche di cui sopra. con piccole differenze che riguardano lo stesso single, o lo stesso sposato.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Esistono delle aggravanti, e se non sbaglio queste aggravanti le ponete come amici ecc*.
> Si che hai tolto del tempo alla tua famiglia, a meno che il tempo non riesci a moltiplicarlo e darlo diventare tipo di 48 ore, 24 per la famiglia e le altre 24 per l'amante.
> Si che hai interferito nella famiglia del tuo amante e lo stesso lui, altrimenti non lo terreste nascosto, oltre le azioni che si commettono ci sono le reazioni che si susseguono, attraverso queste ci si pone all'interno del nucleo familiare, e sono le azioni di tutti i giorni che hanno modificato il morale le attenzioni all'interno della famiglia, non sto scrivendo che debbano necessariamente negative, questo lo voglio ribadire.
> Certo che gli amanti non si sono violentati ( sempre che ci stiano bene nel contesto di amanti) ma hanno violentato chi è il loro compagno o marito a sua insaputa.
> E in tutto questo il single o sposato che sia ha le stesse caratteristiche di cui sopra. con piccole differenze che riguardano lo stesso single, o lo stesso sposato.


Il grassetto non l'ho capito

Non ho tolto tempo (minchia la'avrò spiegato duecento volte) perchè ci vedavamo quando ne io ne lui avremmo potuto stare con le nostre famiglie
Dopodichè anche per uscire con un'amica si toglie tempo e questo l'ho fatto più volte. E ci mancherebbe che devo vivere in simbiosi con marito e figli.

Tenere nascosto non è interferire, scusa ma anche qui non ti seguo.
Quando parlo di non violenza sai a cosa mi riferisco, ne abbiamo parlato milel volte quando parli della tua storia e ogni volta ci siamo beccati. Quindi lascerei perdere :smile:


----------



## Calipso (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però l'idea della forza dell'amore che porta a far agire come non vorremmo perché ci coinvolge contro la nostra volontà è un po' sconcertante. Come dice Principessa, è un po' adolescenziale.
> A me suona un po' come quello che ruba le ostriche perché ha fame :mexican:



Io non credo che sia poi così adolescenziale iniziare eventualmente una storia senza impegno e poi, conoscendo la persona, ritrovarsi innamorati. (e ribadisco, non sto parlando di me) 
Quando tu conosci qualcuno mica puoi sapere che tipo di coinvolgimento potrà darti o sbaglio? 
Altrimenti, ribadisco... tutti con quelli giusti. della serie spesa al supermercato: questo si, questo no. 
Se così non fosse di che stiamo a parlare? Tutti quelli che mollano marito/mogli per l'amante sono una manica di adolescenti? 
Io credo che i sentimenti non siano poi così catalogabili. 
Ci sono storie d'amore che iniziano da un'amicizia di lungo corso. 
In quel caso scusa eh come me lo spieghi? 
Al rogo pure quelli?
Adolescenti pure quelli?
Non so, ho la sensazione che ci siano tante persone che abbiano la presunzione di poter controllare tutto di loro stessi e addirittura degli altri!

Buon per loro se ci riescono. Io non credo che poi questo accada veramente nei fatti.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto non l'ho capito
> 
> Non ho tolto tempo (minchia la'avrò spiegato duecento volte) perchè ci vedavamo quando ne io ne lui avremmo potuto stare con le nostre famiglie
> Dopodichè anche per uscire con un'amica si toglie tempo e questo l'ho fatto più volte. E ci mancherebbe che devo vivere in simbiosi con marito e figli.
> ...


Quando ti scrivo o ti rispondo, a te, ad altri, non mi riferisco alla tua o vostra storia.


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ci credo nella fedeltà per tutta la vita e men che meno alla fiducia cieca verso una persona. Poi, se una moglie o compagna ci crede e sta bene così, buon per lei  difficilmente mi incontrerà sulla sua strada.
> *L'unico impulso che mi spingerebbe tra le braccia di uno impegnato è la compassione *(reciproca) sessuale.
> C'è attrazione, non scopiamo entrambi e ci sentiamo trascurati da quel punto di vista...
> *Poi voglio vedere con quale coraggio una moglie che non la da, va a criticare suo marito (e me) per le corna*.........


la prima frase in neretto non l'ho capita . Secondo te si va con l'amante solo per compassione? Non credo proprio.
Mentre per la restante parte, ti posso assicurare che non si fanno le corna (come dici tu) al compagno/a solo per carenza sessuale, anzi la carenza è l'ultimo dei motivi che ti spinge tra le braccia di altri/e


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia poi così adolescenziale iniziare eventualmente una storia senza impegno e poi, conoscendo la persona, ritrovarsi innamorati. (e ribadisco, non sto parlando di me)
> Quando tu conosci qualcuno mica puoi sapere che tipo di coinvolgimento potrà darti o sbaglio?
> Altrimenti, ribadisco... tutti con quelli giusti. della serie spesa al supermercato: questo si, questo no.
> Se così non fosse di che stiamo a parlare? Tutti quelli che mollano marito/mogli per l'amante sono una manica di adolescenti?
> ...


questo è vero.come però ci sono persone che agiscono con leggerezza sapendo molto bene che ad un certo punto avrebbero potuto evitare di continuare per una strada che avrebbe complicato la vita a loro e a chi gli stava vicino,
il guaio è che molto spesso questo succede non per un sentimento impetuoso ma per quattro salti in un letto.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Certo che davvero non riesco a capire, ma sapete ci metto sul serio buona volontà ma, non ci riesco proprio ad andare oltre.

Viviamo in una società che probabilmente è lo specchio del forum, una società totalmente priva di ogni controllo, sembra fatta a misura d'uomo ma a quanto pare anche la società è un barlume di falsità.
Si ci sono regole, ci sono quelle legali quelle morali ecc ecc e questa società guarda caso l'abbiamo voluto noi, e ci nascondiamo nella società stessa barricandoci in trincee soltanto nostre dove poter nascondendosi darsi delle risposte o spiegazioni che stranamente nascondiamo alla società ,e nascondiamo creando un non senso ai nostri famigliari, ai nostri figli ai nostri cari, a tutti. 

Ma di quale società stiamo a parlare? di quali regole legali morali ecc stiamo parlando? 
Sembra quasi che qualsiasi regola e qualsiasi parola assuma un significato diverso, la cosa strana è che il significato diverso e la regola diversa la teniamo nascosta, minchia, e la società siamo noi eh..! Le regole siamo noi che le abbiamo volute, quello che viviamo siamo noi. 

Forse davvero maschere, forse davvero mille maschere messe a protezione di insoddisfazioni di vite vissute che per essere tali hanno bisogno soltanto di nascondersi, come se nascondersi fosse quella soluzione che serve a proteggere i nostri figli. Ma siamo sicuri che non stiamo indossando un'altra maschera che serve sempre a proteggere la nostra poca forza? Vittime di noi stessi? 
Ma è così difficile riuscire a mettere un punto nella nostra vita e perdonarci? Ricominciare perdonandosi perchè no? 

Vabbè un altro discorso senza senso.


----------



## Calipso (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è vero.come però ci sono persone che agiscono con leggerezza sapendo molto bene che ad un certo punto avrebbero potuto evitare di continuare per una strada che avrebbe complicato la vita a loro e a chi gli stava vicino,
> il guaio è che molto spesso questo succede non per un sentimento impetuoso ma per quattro salti in un letto.


Minerva, ma su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo!!!! 
Per questo io ho detto e ribadito anche a Principessa che non aveva senso dire che "con una scopata" non si faceva niente di tanto grave.
Ribadisco che il mio era un discorso teorico sulle responsabilità dei single...
è chiaro che sei single e perchè hai voglia di continuare a trombare con uno cerchi di mandargli in mona il matrimonio sei una stronza/o.  Diverso è se ci sono dei sentimenti, che tra l'altro di solito si costruiscono nel tempo. 

Io al meno credo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Minerva, ma su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo!!!!
> Per questo io ho detto e ribadito anche a Principessa che non aveva senso dire che "con una scopata" non si faceva niente di tanto grave.
> Ribadisco che il mio era un discorso teorico sulle responsabilità dei single...
> è chiaro che sei single e perchè hai voglia di continuare a trombare con uno cerchi di mandargli in mona il matrimonio sei una stronza/o.  Diverso è se ci sono dei sentimenti, *che tra l'altro di solito si costruiscono nel tempo. *
> ...


è questo comunque il fatto....è difficile ritr​ovarsi innamorati


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia poi così adolescenziale iniziare eventualmente una storia senza impegno e poi, conoscendo la persona, ritrovarsi innamorati. (e ribadisco, non sto parlando di me)
> Quando tu conosci qualcuno mica puoi sapere che tipo di coinvolgimento potrà darti o sbaglio?
> Altrimenti, ribadisco... tutti con quelli giusti. della serie spesa al supermercato: questo si, questo no.
> Se così non fosse di che stiamo a parlare? Tutti quelli che mollano marito/mogli per l'amante sono una manica di adolescenti?
> ...


Cara Calipso,voi arzigogolate troppo,il che e'tipicamente femminile,infatti la mia nuova''amica'',per ora e'una foto,mi scrive di quando''faremo l'amore,in luogo di quando faremo sesso.Cosi ha un alibi',per fare cornelio il maritino..perche'voi non direte mai,che e'solo per fare sesso,con una persona diversa dal solito


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un po' faticoso per me dialogare con te. Non so perché.
> In altri post hai scritto cose sull'apertura mentale che trovo contraddittorie con quello che hai scritto qui e che in gran parte condivido.
> Ovvio che tu non trovi contraddizioni perché sei sempre tu ma ognuno di noi ha delle contraddizioni. Penso si debbano accettare e non negare.
> Non è paragonabile un tradimento isolato a una storia parallela ma pur essedo indubbiamente più grave una storia lunga può trovare una giustificazione in un sentimento che il semplice sesso episodico non ha.
> ...


Ma poi come oggettivizzare l'entità di una ferita?
Ci sono persone che se ricevono un piede pestato ne fanno il dramma del secolo...
Altre ci ridono su...

Certo non si può imporre agli altri per cosa si devono sentire feriti...

Ma quando uno piange e strilla e gli altri gli chiedono cos'hai...
Si aprono diversi scenari...

C'è chi ti rincuora e consola
C'è chi ne deduce che sei un frignone
C'è chi ti dice poverino ti capisco
C'è chi ti cura...

Poi ci sono quelli che si sentono feriti da ogni inezia....

Dipende...
Se tu per primo non tollereresti MAI nemmeno una scappatella...
Quando ti capita deve bruciare parecchio eh?

Ma tanto non ci puoi fare nulla...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando ti scrivo o ti rispondo, a te, ad altri, non mi riferisco alla tua o vostra storia.


ok
Allora partendo dalla mia storia non sempre si toglie del tempo alla famiglia mentre mi sembra che tu affermassi che fosse sempre così


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia poi così adolescenziale iniziare eventualmente una storia senza impegno e poi, conoscendo la persona, ritrovarsi innamorati. (e ribadisco, non sto parlando di me)
> Quando tu conosci qualcuno mica puoi sapere che tipo di coinvolgimento potrà darti o sbaglio?
> Altrimenti, ribadisco... tutti con quelli giusti. della serie spesa al supermercato: questo si, questo no.
> Se così non fosse di che stiamo a parlare? Tutti quelli che mollano marito/mogli per l'amante sono una manica di adolescenti?
> ...


Vero sai...
Quante volte mi è capitato di fare le malore per conoscere meglio una tipa
e dirmi poi...ma che guma....signore levamela di torno...


I controllori...
Sono...
I miei giocattolini preferiti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la prima frase in neretto non l'ho capita . Secondo te si va con l'amante solo per compassione? Non credo proprio.
> Mentre per la restante parte, ti posso assicurare che non si fanno le corna (come dici tu) al compagno/a solo per carenza sessuale, anzi la carenza è l'ultimo dei motivi che ti spinge tra le braccia di altri/e


Gas invece per me è l'unico.
Se sono appagato sessualmente
mica ho fame eh?

Che tu vai al ristorante a pancia piena?

Allora quale altro motivo sensato porresti tu?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è vero.come però ci sono persone che agiscono con leggerezza sapendo molto bene che ad un certo punto avrebbero potuto evitare di continuare per una strada che avrebbe complicato la vita a loro e a chi gli stava vicino,
> il guaio è che molto spesso questo succede non per un sentimento impetuoso ma per quattro salti in un letto.


Infatti
bene mi insegnavano i frati in collegio...
Stai lontano dalle ragazze...tu sei la paglia e loro il fuoco...

E diomioooooooo quanti fuochi di paglia!

Mi davano un bacino ed eccomi innamorato perso di loro....

Ma durava tre giorni...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok
> Allora partendo dalla mia storia non sempre si toglie del tempo alla famiglia mentre mi sembra che tu affermassi che fosse sempre così


si toglie comunque come concetto di base essendo qualcosa che non solo esula dal contesto ma tende a minarlo.
se io vado con un'amica faccio comunque un'attività della quale posso parlare e condividere , quello con l'amante è spazio a perdere per la famiglia.
sono scelte che non devono avere alibi e vanno prese fino in fondo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che davvero non riesco a capire, ma sapete ci metto sul serio buona volontà ma, non ci riesco proprio ad andare oltre.
> 
> Viviamo in una società che probabilmente è lo specchio del forum, una società totalmente priva di ogni controllo, sembra fatta a misura d'uomo ma a quanto pare anche la società è un barlume di falsità.
> Si ci sono regole, ci sono quelle legali quelle morali ecc ecc e questa società guarda caso l'abbiamo voluto noi, e ci nascondiamo nella società stessa barricandoci in trincee soltanto nostre dove poter nascondendosi darsi delle risposte o spiegazioni che stranamente nascondiamo alla società ,e nascondiamo creando un non senso ai nostri famigliari, ai nostri figli ai nostri cari, a tutti.
> ...


Ultimo io trovo solo che nella nostra società dopo aver sdoganato tutto e spece il sesso, viviamo nostro malgrado, con una promiscuità da brivido. E si va avanti come dei mona, convinti, che tanto non succede niente, tanto non c'è nulla di male ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma è anche vero che conosco molte persone prudenti.
Non si tratta di regole, ma di segnali che si inviano, forti e chiari.

Per esempio io ho avuto in passato un 'ottima occasione.
I segnali di disponibilità fortissimi, da entrambi le parti.

Poi io ho lanciato un segnale che suonava così " Si sarebbe bello, ma non si può nè si deve, per i casini che ne nascerebbero!"....
Lei ha risposto: " Si vero ".

Eravamo a Giugno.
Per trarci d'impaccio abbiamo detto ci sentiamo a settembre.

Ecco Ultimo nè io ho chiamato lei, nè lei ha chiamato me.

E va ben così.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok
> Allora partendo dalla mia storia non sempre si toglie del tempo alla famiglia mentre mi sembra che tu affermassi che fosse sempre così


Francamente a me sembra che lui parlasse in generale.
I guai con te alle volte nascono
perchè se si parla in generale, tu corri subito a specificare che nel tuo caso particolare non è così.

E siccome per te non è stato così ne deduci che per tutti deve essere così
E ne deduci che ultimo ha scritto na cazzata.

Prova a usare il metodo induttivo
anzichè quello deduttivo.

Ultimo è molto induttivo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si toglie comunque come concetto di base essendo qualcosa che non solo esula dal contesto ma tende a minarlo.
> se io vado con un'amica faccio comunque un'attività della quale posso parlare e condividere , quello con l'amante è spazio a perdere per la famiglia.
> sono scelte che non devono avere alibi e vanno prese fino in fondo.


Non so che esperienza abbia tu come amante
Ma sono indotto a pensare che non sempre l'amante sia spazio a perdere per la famiglia.
Per un sacco di ragioni...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok
> Allora partendo dalla mia storia non sempre si toglie del tempo alla famiglia mentre mi sembra che tu affermassi che fosse sempre così



Se parliamo di eccezioni, arrivo al punto di scrivere che, a volte, un tradimento, porta positività nella coppia. 

Ma io non parlo mai o quasi mai di eccezioni, altrimenti quella parolina che uso sempre "normalità" :rotfl: che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Francamente a me sembra che lui parlasse in generale.
> I guai con te alle volte nascono
> perchè se si parla in generale, tu corri subito a specificare che nel tuo caso particolare non è così.
> 
> ...



infatti se leggi ho capito e parlato in generale:smile:
Credo che comunque tutti quando parliamo partiamo dalla nostra esperienza:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia poi così adolescenziale iniziare eventualmente una storia senza impegno e poi, conoscendo la persona, ritrovarsi innamorati. (e ribadisco, non sto parlando di me)
> Quando tu conosci qualcuno mica puoi sapere che tipo di coinvolgimento potrà darti o sbaglio?
> Altrimenti, ribadisco... tutti con quelli giusti. della serie spesa al supermercato: questo si, questo no.
> Se così non fosse di che stiamo a parlare? Tutti quelli che mollano marito/mogli per l'amante sono una manica di adolescenti?
> ...


Premessa noiosissima: per me sono persone adulte quelle che pensano prima di agire, cercano di prevedere le conseguenze delle loro azioni e non si fanno guidare dalle emozioni ma dai sentimenti, mantenendo fede agli impegni e assumendosi la responsabilità di ciò che fanno.
E' chiaro che gli adulti non sono proprio tanti neanche dai 25 anni in su.
Tra le generazioni precedenti ci sono state persone adulte molto giovani che si sono assunte rischi e responsabilità conseguenti e che hanno vissuto in quel modo tutta la vita. Basta pensare ai nonni che hanno avuto molti figli, sono emigrati, hanno affrontato le difficoltà e le hanno superate con solidarietà di coppia.
Non mitizzo il passato perché vi era di tutto dagli abusi, alla violenza all'accettazione che "siamo nati per soffrire" ma è evidente che è stato fatto e che tuttora ci sono persone che lo fanno è possibile.
Dipende anche dal clima culturale che fa percepire o no prioritario il bene personale egoistico o il bene comune della coppia o del nucleo famigliare.
L'amore romantico passionale è considerato il fondamento della vita e la fonte della felicità da tempi molto recenti e, secondo me e anche secondo molti sociologi, sta venendo sempre più considerato in modo superficiale e consumistico.

I sentimenti si sviluppano nel tempo e ci si rende conto di come si stanno sviluppando e, quando si capisce che una relazione non ha la possibilità di realizzarsi e svilupparsi senza creare danni, ci si può fermare e modificare lo sviluppo dei sentimenti. Se non siamo in grado di controllare le nostre azioni cosa possiamo controllare?

Queste osservazioni non mettono al rogo nessuno degli adulti di età che agiscono come adolescenti. Ho solo detto che l'amore viene usato come giustificazione per non assumersi la responsabilità dicendo che tutto è successo per amore che è un po' come quando i bambini dicono che non sono stati loro ma il compagnuccio di banco.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che davvero non riesco a capire, ma sapete ci metto sul serio buona volontà ma, non ci riesco proprio ad andare oltre.
> 
> Viviamo in una società che probabilmente è lo specchio del forum, una società totalmente priva di ogni controllo, sembra fatta a misura d'uomo ma a quanto pare anche la società è un barlume di falsità.
> Si ci sono regole, ci sono quelle legali quelle morali ecc ecc e questa società guarda caso l'abbiamo voluto noi, e ci nascondiamo nella società stessa barricandoci in trincee soltanto nostre dove poter nascondendosi darsi delle risposte o spiegazioni che stranamente nascondiamo alla società ,e nascondiamo creando un non senso ai nostri famigliari, ai nostri figli ai nostri cari, a tutti.
> ...


Beh dai si sa che le regole servono perché non vogliamo essere bloccati quando vogliamo uscire con l'auto dal portone ma se dobbiamo solo prendere un caffè o le sigarette che vuoi che sia se parcheggiamo davanti a un portone, sarà una bella carogna quello che chiama il vigile!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premessa noiosissima: per me sono persone adulte quelle che pensano prima di agire, cercano di prevedere le conseguenze delle loro azioni e non si fanno guidare dalle emozioni ma dai sentimenti, mantenendo fede agli impegni e assumendosi la responsabilità di ciò che fanno.
> E' chiaro che gli adulti non sono proprio tanti neanche dai 25 anni in su.
> Tra le generazioni precedenti ci sono state persone adulte molto giovani che si sono assunte rischi e responsabilità conseguenti e che hanno vissuto in quel modo tutta la vita. Basta pensare ai nonni che hanno avuto molti figli, sono emigrati, hanno affrontato le difficoltà e le hanno superate con solidarietà di coppia.
> Non mitizzo il passato perché vi era di tutto dagli abusi, alla violenza all'accettazione che "siamo nati per soffrire" ma è evidente che è stato fatto e che tuttora ci sono persone che lo fanno è possibile.
> ...


sono d'accordo, la tua è una bella analisi

sul neretto: ritengo che si possano sviluppare i sentimenti comunque, cercando di non creare danni o di limitarli.
le azioni dovrebbero essere limitate o agite di conseguenza: sto pensando a quello che dice spesso farfalla e che condivido pienamente, cioè che il vivere fisicamente (nel senso di esserci, stare insieme) il sentimento che si può provare per un'altra persona che non sia il partner o un familiare, viene subordinato alle esigenze di quest'ultimi e all'esigenza propria di condividere il tempo con loro


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, la tua è una bella analisi
> 
> sul neretto: ritengo che si possano sviluppare i sentimenti comunque, cercando di non creare danni o di limitarli.
> le azioni dovrebbero essere limitate o agite di conseguenza: sto pensando a quello che dice spesso farfalla e che condivido pienamente, cioè che il vivere fisicamente (nel senso di esserci, stare insieme) il sentimento che si può provare per un'altra persona che non sia il partner o un familiare, viene subordinato alle esigenze di quest'ultimi e all'esigenza propria di condividere il tempo con loro


:up: ci può perfino esserci il tradimento responsabile.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è perchè non le sanno? perchè si sentirebbero feriti?



no, per non agitarli, che poi quelli agitano me

invece per es. mi cugino adotta la tecnica di dire sempre sì, e poi fa quello che vuole:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, per non agitarli, che poi quelli agitano me
> 
> invece per es. mi cugino adotta la tecnica di dire sempre sì, e poi fa quello che vuole:singleeye:


Che cugino contiano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, per non agitarli, che poi quelli agitano me
> 
> invece per es. mi cugino adotta la tecnica di dire sempre sì, e poi fa quello che vuole:singleeye:



Voglio provocarti ( se ci riesco) "Espedienti" .


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che cugino contiano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sì, è forte questo mio cugino!
poi mia zia gli dice: ma come?? avevi detto di sì!
ma ormai...


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio provocarti ( se ci riesco) "Espedienti" .



ma perchè mai devo farli agitare?
io sono scafatissima, me la cavo benissimo da sola:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè mai devo farli agitare?
> io sono scafatissima, me la cavo benissimo da sola:mrgreen:



Perchè a priori scarti i consigli di chi è più grande di te e che conosce meglio la vita e guarda caso sono delle persone, forse le uniche o quasi che potrebbero consigliarti per il tuo bene, sono i tuoi genitori eh.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè a priori scarti i consigli di chi è più grande di te e che conosce meglio la vita e guarda caso sono delle persone, forse le uniche o quasi che potrebbero consigliarti per il tuo bene, sono i tuoi genitori eh.


Non a caso quando si diventa davvero adulti si recupera il rapporto con i genitori, dopo il periodo del distacco necessario all'acquisizione dell'autonomia.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè a priori scarti i consigli di chi è più grande di te e che conosce meglio la vita e guarda caso sono delle persone, forse le uniche o quasi che potrebbero consigliarti per il tuo bene, sono i tuoi genitori eh.



caro Ultimuccio, inutile che ti dica che i consigli lasciano il tempo che trovano, secondo me
dai miei ho imparato tanto, e cioè anche a sbrogliarmela da sola, applicando quello che mi hanno insegnato 

invece il consiglio presuppone che tu vada ad esporre un problema ben specifico, e che chieda opinioni circa la soluzione


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non a caso quando si diventa davvero adulti si recupera il rapporto con i genitori, dopo il periodo del distacco necessario all'acquisizione dell'autonomia.


Infatti, io con mia madre per motivazioni che riguardano la mia infanzia dovrei avercela a morte. Adesso sto recuperando, e ti dirò a volte mi andrebbe di alzare la voce ma è mia madre la faccio alzare a lei e ci discuto. Anzi spesso mi diverto e i miei figli con il quale dopo parlo si divertono assieme a me, anche perchè i miei figli conoscono il mio passato e conoscono buona parte di quello che gli è concesso sapere.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Ultimuccio, inutile che ti dica che i consigli lasciano il tempo che trovano, secondo me
> dai miei ho imparato tanto, e cioè anche a sbrogliarmela da sola, applicando quello che mi hanno insegnato
> 
> invece il consiglio presuppone che tu vada ad esporre un problema ben specifico, e che chieda opinioni circa la soluzione


Da persona adulta che mi ritengo, i problemi li risolvo da me. Nel caso in cui avrei bisogno di uno sfogo di un parere di una cosa qualsiasi che potrebbe aiutarmi ho soltanto la mia famiglia come indirizzo, e la mia famiglia sono mia madre e mia sorella uniti a quella mia e di mia moglie. O dovrei rivolgermi a degli estranei o presunti amici? 

Però free guarda che capisco bene che un genitore venga ritenuto colui che è anziano, colui che soffre se tu soffri, colui al quale bisogna far vedere solo il sole e non le nuvole.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che davvero non riesco a capire, ma sapete ci metto sul serio buona volontà ma, non ci riesco proprio ad andare oltre.
> 
> Viviamo in una società che probabilmente è lo specchio del forum, una società totalmente priva di ogni controllo, sembra fatta a misura d'uomo ma a quanto pare anche la società è un barlume di falsità.
> Si ci sono regole, ci sono quelle legali quelle morali ecc ecc e questa società guarda caso l'abbiamo voluto noi, e ci nascondiamo nella società stessa barricandoci in trincee soltanto nostre dove poter nascondendosi darsi delle risposte o spiegazioni che stranamente nascondiamo alla società ,e nascondiamo creando un non senso ai nostri famigliari, ai nostri figli ai nostri cari, a tutti.
> ...



Di una società che gira intorno al piacere , all'egoismo e al sesso ...
In questi giorni , un po' oarticolari per me , stò riflettendo molto su questa cosa ...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Ultimuccio, inutile che ti dica che i consigli lasciano il tempo che trovano, secondo me
> dai miei ho imparato tanto, e cioè anche a sbrogliarmela da sola, applicando quello che mi hanno insegnato
> 
> invece il consiglio presuppone che tu vada ad esporre un problema ben specifico, e che chieda opinioni circa la soluzione


I modelli famigliari reali, vissuti e ideali, sono vari.
Può benissimo essere che si cerchi di realizzare una famiglia diversa da quella che si ha avuto.
Io sfuggivo da mia madre i miei figli mi inseguono.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Di una società che gira intorno al piacere , all'egoismo e al sesso ...
> In questi giorni , un po' oarticolari per me , stò riflettendo molto su questa cosa ...



Più di tutto il sesso, ho molto riflettuto su questo. Ho pensato a me stesso e a quegli ormoni impazziti che non potevano essere controllati ( io li controllavo) 

Attraverso la brama del sesso del piacere della conoscenza di tante donne del loro sapore della pelle dei gemiti diversi di ognuna di esse gli ormoni uniti ad una fantasia molto vivace e a un sangue bollente trovano spazio a degli sbagli che in gioventù per quanto illeciti diventano leciti.

Adesso certi sbagli non sono più concessi, esiste altro, esiste tutto un mondo particolare che ci si crea dove il sesso, l'amore la stravaganza viene ponderata calmata illuminata e proiettata su una maturità che francamente oltre ad essere adeguata all'età, è pure migliore di prima.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da persona adulta che mi ritengo, i problemi li risolvo da me. Nel caso in cui avrei bisogno di uno sfogo di un parere di una cosa qualsiasi che potrebbe aiutarmi ho soltanto la mia famiglia come indirizzo, e la mia famiglia sono mia madre e mia sorella uniti a quella mia e di mia moglie. O dovrei rivolgermi a degli estranei o presunti amici?
> 
> Però free guarda che capisco bene che un genitore venga ritenuto colui che è anziano, colui che soffre se tu soffri, colui al quale bisogna far vedere solo il sole e non le nuvole.


ma anche a me mi hanno aiutato tantissimo, e chi se non loro?

che ti devo dire, con i miei mi trovo bene a fare così, potrei annoiarti con mille esempi, che hanno sempre dato i risultati voluti, ovvero, me la sono cavata lo stesso e ho mantenuto il clima sereno


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I modelli famigliari reali, vissuti e ideali, sono vari.
> Può benissimo essere che si cerchi di realizzare una famiglia diversa da quella che si ha avuto.
> Io sfuggivo da mia madre i miei figli mi inseguono.



non si tratta di modello di famiglia, ma di ambiente famigliare
per es. vi sembrerà strano ma io ho acquisito una serietà in tutto quello che faccio (anche nelle cazzate)
questo mi rende una persona molto affidabile, e infatti tutte le persone che frequento lo sanno e si fidano di me, anche riguardo a cose importanti


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche a me mi hanno aiutato tantissimo, e chi se non loro?
> 
> che ti devo dire, con i miei mi trovo bene a fare così, potrei annoiarti con mille esempi, che hanno sempre dato i risultati voluti, ovvero, me la sono cavata lo stesso e ho mantenuto il clima sereno



:up:


Ecco questi discorsi sono un altro spunto per riuscire a diventare io stesso un genitore spero migliore. 

Perfetto saprò o almeno spero riuscire a far capire ai miei figli che anche da anziano ( ehm..) io ci sarò sempre per qualsiasi situazione particolare loro abbiano da affrontare. E sarei onorato di soffrire per loro e se le loro situazioni sarebbero così gravi da rendermi partecipe della loro vita.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Lunaiena*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Di una società che gira intorno al piacere , all'egoismo e al sesso ...
> In questi giorni , un po' oarticolari per me , stò riflettendo molto su questa cosa ...


Gira intorno ai soldi,poi gira intorno a egoismo e sesso.Ti sei chiesta perchè?io si!


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Gas invece per me è l'unico.
> Se sono appagato sessualmente
> mica ho fame eh?
> 
> ...


l'appetito sessuale ritengo, che non sia l'unica causa di tradimento, ci sono tantissime altre situazioni che ti possono portare a tradire.
A mio parere esistono all'interno della coppia insoddisfazioni diverse da quelle sessuali, che ti possono portare a cornificare il compagno/a, per cui la carenza sessuale, sempre a mio avviso, non è l'unica causa. Per te magari lo è, mentre per me, no


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia poi così adolescenziale iniziare eventualmente una storia senza impegno e poi, conoscendo la persona, ritrovarsi innamorati. (e ribadisco, non sto parlando di me)*
> Quando tu conosci qualcuno mica puoi sapere che tipo di coinvolgimento potrà darti o sbaglio?*
> *Altrimenti, ribadisco... tutti con quelli giusti. della serie spesa al supermercato: questo si, questo no. *
> *Se così non fosse di che stiamo a parlare? Tutti quelli che mollano marito/mogli per l'amante sono una manica di adolescenti? *
> ...


Mica si tratta si scegliere quelli giusti ma di non scegliere quelli palesemente sbagliati! 

Tutto può nascere da eventi banali, è vero, ma possibile che non si sa riconoscere quando si entra "troppo" in confidenza? 

Io non mi nascondo, ammetto che quando mi è capitato di tradire IO HO SCELTO e non mi sono fermata. Io lo volevo quel coinvolgimento e quelle emozioni.
Nel caso di persone impegnate no, mi ha bloccato il pensiero del partner ufficiale. Il fastidio di essere complice di un tradimento e poter far male a una persona che non conosco e quindi non posso disprezzare.

E' così difficile, per chi è amante, ammettere che del partner ufficiale non frega assolutamente nulla e non è un ostacolo??.....

Assumersi le proprie responsabilità senza tirare in ballo il destino, il cuor che non si comanda e altre cose simili.....?


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premessa noiosissima: per me sono persone adulte quelle che pensano prima di agire, cercano di prevedere le conseguenze delle loro azioni e non si fanno guidare dalle emozioni ma dai sentimenti, mantenendo fede agli impegni e assumendosi la responsabilità di ciò che fanno.
> E' chiaro che gli adulti non sono proprio tanti neanche dai 25 anni in su.
> Tra le generazioni precedenti ci sono state persone adulte molto giovani che si sono assunte rischi e responsabilità conseguenti e che hanno vissuto in quel modo tutta la vita. Basta pensare ai nonni che hanno avuto molti figli, sono emigrati, hanno affrontato le difficoltà e le hanno superate con solidarietà di coppia.
> Non mitizzo il passato perché vi era di tutto dagli abusi, alla violenza all'accettazione che "siamo nati per soffrire" ma è evidente che è stato fatto e che tuttora ci sono persone che lo fanno è possibile.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'appetito sessuale ritengo, che non sia l'unica causa di tradimento, ci sono tantissime altre situazioni che ti possono portare a tradire.
> A mio parere esistono all'interno della coppia insoddisfazioni diverse da quelle sessuali, che ti possono portare a cornificare il compagno/a, per cui la carenza sessuale, sempre a mio avviso, non è l'unica causa. Per te magari lo è, mentre per me, no


E quali sarebbero di grazia queste insoddisfazioni?
Ma bada che non siano aspettative deluse.
Le persone danno sempre e solo quello che hanno
Non si può chiedere ad un cinese di non avere gli occhi a mandorla.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mica si tratta si scegliere quelli giusti ma di non scegliere quelli palesemente sbagliati!
> 
> Tutto può nascere da eventi banali, è vero, ma possibile che non si sa riconoscere quando si entra "troppo" in confidenza?
> 
> ...


Grande...:up::up::up::up::up:
Assumersi le proprie responsabilità....
Grande......:up::up::up::up::up::up:

Se io tradisco
e finisco o pistato
o lasciato

Devo solo prendermela con me...
Sto solo andando incontro a plausibili conseguenze...

Altrimenti è come dire che se ti rubano il portafoglio sei tu la cretina che lo ha lasciato accessibile...
In parte ti dici, potevo stare più attenta, in parte non si può giustificare chi ruba....in nessun caso.

E se al bar entra un single con gli occhi neri e gli si chiede l'accaduto
e risponde che è stato pistato perchè beccato con moglie altrui...

Nessuno si meraviglia
Ma gli si dice...

La te sta ben!


----------



## Calipso (14 Novembre 2013)

Evidentemente non riesco a farmi capire. 

Bon, ci rinuncio. 

Grazie per i vostri interventi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Evidentemente non riesco a farmi capire.
> 
> Bon, ci rinuncio.
> 
> Grazie per i vostri interventi.



Sei stata chiarissima invece
:up:


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

Come vuoi... Probabilmente abbiamo solo pareri diversi.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Posso chiudere il 3D ? :carneval:


----------

